# What do you guys add to your deer?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

What do you guys add to your ground meat for burger and sausage? Looking to process my first at home today. Always wanted to do it myself, why not take some time and learn on Christmas break? I can fix it to how I like it and save processing money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I will get a big pack of bacon ends and pieces for bacon burger, pork fat for my breakfast sausage and just pure ground meat for chili, tacos etc.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Try this stuff--best sausage seasonings I have found. 

http://www.aclegg.com/seasonings/


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

grind a little bacon, regular hamburger and onion. holds it together well


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

For my burger, I add about 20% (by weight) of diced chuck roast to add some fat to make the burger bind when you make patties. For my Italian Sausage, I add about 20-25% Boston Butt to the Venison.

I also usually grind about 5-7 pounds of "pure" venison for the wife, who prefers it for her recipes.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used (like Grouper) smoked bacon ends and I love it. I do about 1/3 pork to 2/3 deer grind each separate then blend em both in and grind em again! Ole lady don't like the smoky flavor of the bacon so I'm just gonna get some beef fat and mix em the same....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nothing to my burger. But I make a loar type burger when I do just burgers. As for sausage. I did not click link above but bet it was leggs? Nothing better. Use a touch more seasoning than recomended and mix 20% fat atleast!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i mix in about 40% cheap brisket if i'm making ground meat.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Burgers - mix one egg with about each 1/2 pound. It holds it together and tastes good.

Meatballs - same as above + pack of Liptons dried onion soup.

Bambi Chili - as is


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I made maple breakfast sausage, and it's awesome. Ready to cook some in biscuits and gravy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

